# Sram Force BB30 crankset



## BeepBeepZipTang

Hello,
Im changing out my FSA BB30 gossamer crankset to Sram Force BB30 crankset. Before the groupset arrives, other that a 10mm Alen, is there any other tools needed to install the crankset?:idea:


----------



## jellis25

nope. make sure you put it on nice and tight.


----------



## Dray3573

Nice swap, I did the same on my F5, very happy with results. Significant weight savings for the cost of the upgrade.


----------



## Crash4

Is the FSA Gossamer BB30 bottom bracket compatible with the SRAM Force BB30 crank? Or you will need to replace the FSA bb30 bottom bracket with Sram force bottom bracket?


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang

they are Compatible


----------



## Singlesteeze

I did this same exact upgrade. When I did I talked with two stores about it and they both 
Told me that if your switch to SRAM then you have to use a SRAM bb30. The FSA BB30 is not compatible hopefully I didn't get roped into buying a new one when I didn't have to.


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang

Hogwash!!! BB30 same same

check this out 
BB30 STANDARD


----------



## Singlesteeze

It makes sense. So really the bearing set that was in for the FSA crank would have worked for the SRAM? Same spindle size? It wasn't old so I guess I didn't have to replace it. 
Lesson learned.


----------



## cww180

How much weight saving is there by doing this, I'm contemplating doing it on my new CAAD 10.


----------



## cxwrench

cww180 said:


> How much weight saving is there by doing this, I'm contemplating doing it on my new CAAD 10.


the easy way to figure that out would be to go to the FSA site and look...then go to the SRAM site and look. the weights are listed on both, i checked.


----------



## cww180

In the time you took to write the post you could of just posted what you found. No problem I'll do it:

FSA Gossamer Compact = 777g
SRAM Force Compact = 645g


----------

